# 13 String Guitar - Weiss Suite 34 - VI Sarabande



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's the sixth movement to a Weiss suite I'm recording (no. 34) The Sarabande is so beautiful, if you have a chance, please check it out!

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice playing (so too in your other videos). What kind of recording equipment are you using?


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you! I have a pair of AKG C414 running through a Grace Design Lunatec V3 preamp > MBOX via s/pdif. For video, I'm using a Canon 5Dii and a 1D X.

cheers!


----------

